# URGENT! - Switching from Zantac to Losec



## OnlyMe (Oct 11, 2007)

My little one is suffering from silent Reflux and to cut a long story short, our doctor switched him from Zantac to Losec yesterday. She said to stop the Zantac completely (he was on maximum dosage) and just give the losec. I'm a little worried as I have read elsewhere that the Zantac and Losec should be given together for a few days until the losec begins to work. Today LO is very bad with dribbles and acid coming up and is down on his bottles too. 
Can you please tell me if, when switching these meds, the Zantac is stopped completely when losec is given? R is so bad this evening I was really tempted to give him some Zantac but I didn't and now it's the weekend I can't even telephone my doctor or paed.
Thanks so much for any advice you can give.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear LO poorly with reflux; not much fun    

Losec should be given in the evenings/before bed usually. You should start this the same day you stop the zantac. Losec will start working within a day so you shouldn't need to use both together although there is no harm in doing this if LO still suffering. Both drugs reduce acid but by different mechanisms, Losec is more effective and you should hopefully see an improvement over the weekend

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks a million for the reply mazv!
I ended up giving R some Zantac last night because he was so bad - he didn't take ANY of his dream feed which has never happened before and he had only taken 16 ounces in total yesterday (also not normal for him).
Anyways, I have been doing a bit of reading up about the losec since and it seems that R is on the absolute minimum - he's 7.5kg and the doctor told me to give him just 5mg. I know that the dose can be MUCH higher so I'm going to telephone our paed on Monday to see if he will up it for me as it doesn't seem to be working with it being so low. TBH, I'm tempted to up it slightly myself in the meantime as I hate seeing my LO in such discomfort.

Thanks agiain for all your help and advice xxx


----------

